# Twitter Client for the C=64



## crushing (Jun 15, 2009)

BREADBOX64, for you geeks out there with a C=64 on the interwebs.

[YT]8m86mm-SMGA[/YT]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 15, 2009)

Neat.  See, a C=64 is still useful.  LOL!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 15, 2009)

I have no clue to what this means.


----------

